# wanting to chew on metal things



## newgolden (Jul 2, 2010)

My puppy always wants to be chewing on metal things. At first I just thought he'd found something interesting to chew on (a metal drawer pull) and he kind of stuck to that (since he's come home with us) but now he wants to try to chew on door hinges, the little pin thing in a wheel off a child's wheelbarrow, etc.). He was eating pebbles in the past but has kind of given up on that (thankfully!). 

Anyone have any insight into this?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a new one. But then I found my foster puppy chewing on the metal leg of my bar stools. I wonder if it is because it is hard and maybe the teething is starting.


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't have any insight, but I will tell you that Oscar did the same thing and it drove us NUTS. We have a large metal weight bench in our office room, and any time he was in there, he would sit down and gnaw on the end of the legs. It really freaked me out mostly because I was sure he was going to break all his teeth before they were ready to come out...!

But, we just redirected him whenever he would want to chew on it, and eventually he did grow out of that. It was probably related to teething, I'm sure it felt good in his mouth SOMEHOW... both hard and cold...?

As a redirect, we sometimes gave him water-soaked, frozen rope toys and washcloths to help with soothing the teething (only supervised of course).


----------

